# Utiliser un vieux routeur WiFi comme carte WiFi ?



## donatello (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour les zamis

Voilà le topo : 

J'ai une livebox Orange 
J'ai un vieil iMac G4 dans un coin de la maison

L'iMac capte assez mal le WiFi, son antenne doit être un peu limite (mon MBP capte parfaitement du même endroit). 

J'ai dans un tiroir un vieux modem routeur NetGear qui m'a bien servi des années durant. 

D'où ma question : puis-je utiliser le routeur wifi comme "antenne extérieure" à mon iMac : le routeur se connecterait au wifi et l'iMac serait connecté au routeur par ethernet. 

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair.


----------



## zazthemac (22 Décembre 2009)

Tout dépend si ce modem a une fonction equivalente ce que l'on trouve sur une airport express a savoir : "Etendre un réseau", je pense qu'il n'y a que la doc de ce routeur qui puisse te répondre.

Aprés tu le branche sur ton G4 en ethernet et le tour est joué.


----------



## donatello (22 Décembre 2009)

Le but a priori n'est pas d'étendre le réseau, mais de se connecter en ethernet via le routeur.


----------



## zazthemac (22 Décembre 2009)

Oui j'avais bien compris mais il faut que ton routeur puisse faire passerelle (ce que fait mon airport express en "étendant" le réseaux et en le dispatchant a travers l'ethernet) .

Donc il faut voir dans les options du netgear si tu as quelque chose genre "se connecter à un réeseau existant" ou étendre (l'ethernet fera le reste.)


----------



## donatello (22 Décembre 2009)

Je comprends. 
En fouillant partout dans les menus de config du routeur il n'est nulle part question de se connecter à un réseau existant. 

J'en conclus que c'est mal barré. 

Merci.


----------

